# Proper torquing of lugs



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> This is kind of a take-off of a discussion in another thread.
> 
> I was wondering who finds the correct torque specs and uses a torque wrench on residential lugs (panels, meter pans, etc.)?


Only ever done it on big lugs in an electrical room. Never on small jobs.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

110.3b dictates receptacle outlets shall be torqued, when is the last time you did that?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> This is kind of a take-off of a discussion in another thread.
> 
> I was wondering who finds the correct torque specs and uses a torque wrench on residential lugs (panels, meter pans, etc.)?


I'm pretty sure I " over " torque most of my connections on residential work . The actual torque values for some terminations seem scarily loose to me ! I've been meaning to get a torque screwdriver for years , but have torque wrenches that get used more on commercial jobs .


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

When I was young and a smoker, torque wrench cases made a great stash spot because nobody would ever open them


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> I'm pretty sure I " over " torque most of my connections on residential work . The actual torque values for some terminations seem scarily loose to me ! I've been meaning to get a torque screwdriver for years , but have torque wrenches that get used more on commercial jobs .


Overtorquing connections causes another list of problems.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

SteveBayshore said:


> Overtorquing connections causes another list of problems.


I'm well aware , but I think most of us are guilty of that more often than not ? I will torque anything size able especially aluminum ! I'll probably never torque a receptacle though , lol !


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> ...But I think most of us are guilty of that more often than not...


 Agreed. I do a lot of mechanical repair and I'm pretty certain that without a torque-wrench in hand, I over tighten _everything _well beyond ANSI specs. 

It's a hard habit to break, probably because we've all seen loose hardware, and we just assume that if we don't reef on it, that's what will happen.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I definitely err on the side of over tightening.

For good or bad.


----------



## Paulusgnome (Mar 28, 2009)

In my last job I was responsible for sorting out all of the faulty stuff returned by customers to my employer, a distributor of electrical switchgear.
The most common reason for items such as circuit breakers and contactors to be returned to us was that the electrician had king-konged the terminal screws and stripped the threads.
The second most common reason was terminals burning up after the electrician had king-konged the terminal screws and then left them to fail.
The torque figures given by manufacturers are the maximum, not a target or a lower limit.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So I assume just about no one torques the lugs in resi panels or meter pans? 

I was just wondering if maybe I should think about doing it, especially since I use Al most of the time.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

For what it's worth, no, I never torqued any aluminum or otherwise when doing houses.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I fix lots of stuff where some guy tightened the lugs so much they destroyed the end of the wire. I'll pull Al out that is totally crushed and copper with strands busted off. :laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So I assume just about no one torques the lugs in resi panels or meter pans?
> 
> I was just wondering if maybe I should think about doing it, especially since I use Al most of the time.


It can't hurt , but don't be surprised if you pull the torque wrench off post click , looking at it like it's broken and checking the setting on it . This is the time I give it another 1/4 turn for good measure . Tight is tight , but if you're putting a cheater bar on and stripping things out , you really need to use a torque wrench . Worse things happen from loose connections than ones that may be slightly over torqued .


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I use a torque wrench on just about everything but lugs with slotted screws. One split lug on a main breaker and you've paid for a torque wrench. It's not a Snap On wrench, just a Craftsman.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I have put a torque wrench on meters and in a panel occassionally just to justify owning it and shear boredom. I usually find that I over torqued them. Which may be just as bad. I do it on outlets once in a while too to check my helpie and keep him honest. Also make a point of showing him every loose connection I find. Honestly tho if I said I did it once a year (panels) I'd be exaggerating.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Goldagain said:


> I have put a torque wrench on meters and in a panel occassionally just to justify owning it and shear boredom. I usually find that I over torqued them. Which may be just as bad. I do it on outlets once in a while too to check my helpie and keep him honest. Also make a point of showing him every loose connection I find. Honestly tho if I said I did it once a year (panels) I'd be exaggerating.


Well, what else can I do than call you a hack then?:laughing::laughing: I guess it's something you get used to doing. I know of one other electrical contractor that does it but I think they do it more out of a liability issue.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

If that's all it takes to be a hack then I guess I'm a hack. O'well, at least I'm not a liar.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HackWork said:


> This is kind of a take-off of a discussion in another thread.
> 
> I was wondering who finds the correct torque specs and uses a torque wrench on residential lugs (panels, meter pans, etc.)?


Do it all the time.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll torque big gear, MCC's, MDP's, bussing, etc. But the residential stuff, no.

Single biggest thing to me, is wiggling the wire in the lug as you tighten it. You want those strands to flatten out.


----------

